# Wierd and wonderfull: Breguet 270



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2014)

Note the pic with the underbelly exposed. A rare view.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 21, 2014)

The French made plenty of strange looking planes


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2014)

That certainly was an odd one.


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 21, 2014)

You really have to try hard to make an aeroplane look that ugly. Did this kite inspire Hanna-Barbera for some of the contraptions flown by Dick Dastardly's motley crew?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 21, 2014)

Wurger said:


>



Hey Wurger, were you laughing like Muttley? Really should have sound effects for some of these icons.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2014)

If you would know ww1 planes you could see where the inspiration came from. Seriously.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2014)

Well that's one way to build an airplane!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2015)

I've often wondered what sort of thinking (or maybe drinking!) was behind some of the French designs of the period. How on Earth some of these shapes ever got to the drawing board (maybe they didn't, judging by some, probably just built from visualisation!), let alone built, is a real brain-buster !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Breguet 27 mit Hispano-Suiza 12Y Motor. 1940 eingesetzt als Aufklärungsflugzeug. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Breguet 27 mit Hispano-Suiza 12Y Motor. 1940 eingesetzt als Aufklärungsflugzeug. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 18, 2021)

The front end doesn’t look too bad. It’s that really weird tail that causes the problem. It almost looks like they forgot it and then bodied a solution by putting the tail surfaces onto a thick plank which they then nailed onto the fuselage.

I simply can’t imagine the rationale for such a design. It doesn’t even look aerodynamic….and such things still had some importance, even for biplanes.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2021)

Breguet was notorious for building aircraft with that odd "beam" style aft fuselage.


----------



## Graeme (Aug 23, 2021)

Some time ago - while watching the start of the 1965 movie, The Liquidator - there is an introductory scene of Paris being liberated and then the camera looks skyward - I'm positive they're 270's....


----------

